# Two songs from a new classical-ish musical



## madviolist (Jan 10, 2012)

Hey there!

Haven't posted anything on here for ages but I'd like to share two songs from my recently performed musical. The style of it is very much influenced by my "classical" writing. I got excellent actors to perform it, you can listen to them here:






and






Hope you like it! x


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I felt the first was much better and had more interesting melody. The 2nd track repeating that A note felt too much. But a lot of musicals do the same repeating a certain note and/or interval.


----------

